# Former gang of 20



## American Outlaw (Mar 31, 2016)

Iv been away from the forums for a good 3, 4 years. The last being the late, great Anabolic Society. Looking for some of the ole " gang of 20". If u know me from my forum past life stop in say hello. If not, fuck off suck a dick and stay out of my thread.


Sincerely 
AO


----------



## SheriV (Mar 31, 2016)

Fuck off suck a dick and stay off my internets!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 31, 2016)

...


----------



## American Outlaw (Mar 31, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Fuck off suck a dick and stay off my internets!



Friend request sent


Grrrrrrr

Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## SheriV (Mar 31, 2016)

Some of these trannys stir feelings of inadequacy in me.


----------



## dagambd (Mar 31, 2016)

Some of them are actually attractive. Minus the dick part.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Outlaw (Mar 31, 2016)

I never date a bitch with a dick bigger than mine.

Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2016)

American Outlaw said:


> Friend request sent
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrr
> ...



Hit me up, I've got the dirt on all these Jew bastards


----------



## charley (Mar 31, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Some of these trannys stir feelings of inadequacy in me.




... you ain't the only one    ....   ..


----------



## American Outlaw (Mar 31, 2016)

HeavyIron still here? ForemanRules?

Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 1, 2016)

American Outlaw said:


> HeavyIron still here? ForemanRules?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk



Heavys still around. He gets some nice graft of the sponsors across 4 forums. He throws me the odd bone so I tolerate him.

Foreman got banned several times, before threatening the owners life in a real life confrontation in Vegas. He was arrested and charged with extortion and sexual assault. That was 3 years ago he'll be out in 2020.

Since then Prince has withdrawn from the forum, grown disgustingly fat and now sports a beard to compensate for a receding hairline. He also discontinued Halo4her and the bodybuilding world has been grieving ever since.


----------



## American Outlaw (Apr 1, 2016)

Back in the day I used to rep for ALR. Heavy asked me how to get on board with a sponcership. I said aww, just gotta suck a little cock not too hard. 4 forums huh?

Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## American Outlaw (Apr 1, 2016)

Lol
Foremans on a TO over at Rx.

Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## American Outlaw (Apr 1, 2016)

Foreman was and always will be a forum king. He dragged me to the PIT over at MD back in 2007. The rest is history. 


The forum/PIT GOD was this guy


















Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 1, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Heavys still around. He gets some nice graft of the sponsors across 4 forums. He throws me the odd bone so I tolerate him.
> 
> Foreman got banned several times, before threatening the owners life in a real life confrontation in Vegas. He was arrested and charged with extortion and sexual assault. That was 3 years ago he'll be out in 2020.
> 
> Since then Prince has withdrawn from the forum, grown disgustingly fat and now sports a beard to compensate for a receding hairline. He also discontinued Halo4her and the bodybuilding world has been grieving ever since.



lolz, A quality post, I almost spit my coffee out with the receding hair line reference...


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 1, 2016)

American Outlaw said:


> Foreman was and always will be a forum king. He dragged me to the PIT over at MD back in 2007. The rest is history.
> 
> 
> The forum/PIT GOD was this guy
> ...


Leave1 or Klause? Both were wordsmiths...


----------



## American Outlaw (Apr 2, 2016)

My old friend. Good to see u. How bout those Cowboys. Lol

Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## American Outlaw (Apr 2, 2016)

*PM

I want you to know, from the bottom of my heart, with every sinew of truth in my body, that if I received news of your death tomorrow, I would smile. I would feel levity knowing that your heart no longer beats. To know that you were lying on a mortuary slab somewhere with your guts ripped open and your eyes in the back of your head would bring me a happiness that would confuse me, scare me, and contort my sanity.

I fucking despise you. You are a snake that eats away at the belly this forum, I've known it from the beginning which is why I've kept dealings with you to a minimum. I hope more people realise it sooner rather than later. You are poison.


.

You know, as sad as this sounds, I actually think I hate you, tight booty.

I don't want this to appear an attack, it's merely how I feel. There are people on this forum who annoy me, piss me off, irritate me, grate me, rub me the wrong way etc, but you don't do any of those things to me.

Something about you, something in the way you post taunts me to the point where I actually want you dead. And that pains me. It makes me feel like a loser, because this is just the internet and I shouldn't be taking it that seriously. But you really do it to me, you have done it to me since the very day you started posting on MD. It's taken me until now to realise that I absolutely, unequivocally, wholeheartedly hate your fucking guts.



Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## American Outlaw (Apr 2, 2016)

An old post I found from Leave.

Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2016)

American Outlaw said:


> Foreman was and always will be a forum king. He dragged me to the PIT over at MD back in 2007. The rest is history.
> 
> 
> The forum/PIT GOD was this guy
> ...



Lol Him and I were the first Anything Goes mods - we both shamelessly abused our power, but he had the mother of all melts and got perma-banned.

Last I heard he was over at MD ranting and threatening prince.. We actually got a lot of MD refugees over here. Most of them, if not all were cunts.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 2, 2016)

American Outlaw said:


> My old friend. Good to see u. How bout those Cowboys. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha ha what's up, AO? Yea them cowboys....


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 2, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol Him and I were the first Anything Goes mods - we both shamelessly abused our power, but he had the mother of all melts and got perma-banned.
> 
> Last I heard he was over at MD ranting and threatening prince.. We actually got a lot of MD refugees over here. Most of them, if not all were cunts.


I resemble that remark...


----------



## American Outlaw (Apr 2, 2016)

Aries1 said:


> Ha ha ha ha what's up, AO? Yea them cowboys....


U have any of the ole PIT guys email? Tell'um to post up

Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Apr 2, 2016)

American Outlaw said:


> *PM
> 
> I want you to know, from the bottom of my heart, with every sinew of truth in my body, that if I received news of your death tomorrow, I would smile. I would feel levity knowing that your heart no longer beats. To know that you were lying on a mortuary slab somewhere with your guts ripped open and your eyes in the back of your head would bring me a happiness that would confuse me, scare me, and contort my sanity.
> 
> ...



I actually laughed until tears flowed at this


----------



## American Outlaw (Apr 2, 2016)

I was going through a very rough time in 2008 with the housing market collapse and me basicly loosing my career.  I was pretty fucking depressed.  

Leave1 wrote something very similar,  but much darker and sinister to Curt James.
I swear no fucking lie if it were have been directed towards me





I would have shot myself in the fucking head.

Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2016)

Poor Curt James wouldn't hurt butterflies or kittens. He just doesn't work out.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 2, 2016)

American Outlaw said:


> I was going through a very rough time in 2008 with the housing market collapse and me basicly loosing my career.  I was pretty fucking depressed.
> 
> Leave1 wrote something very similar,  but much darker and sinister to Curt James.
> I swear no fucking lie if it were have been directed towards me
> ...



Yeah..I got tore up pretty bad after losing my job then facing pretty bad health probs..but fuck letting some twat on the Internet make you feel bad about yourself. 

Been there done that ..have the t-shirt.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 2, 2016)

American Outlaw said:


> U have any of the ole PIT guys email? Tell'um to post up
> 
> Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


Tex, Hate, JJ all quit posting. I've changed my phone Number so many times I lost hates number.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 20, 2016)

American Outlaw said:


> I was going through a very rough time in 2008 with the housing market collapse and me basicly loosing my career.  I was pretty fucking depressed.
> 
> Leave1 wrote something very similar,  but much darker and sinister to Curt James.
> I swear no fucking lie if it were have been directed towards me
> ...







Go with that First thought..coffee Lost everything in the housing collapse  .Refied 20 times..the house you bought on credit.. ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2016)

Dark Geared God said:


> Go with that First thought..coffee Lost everything in the housing collapse  .Refied 20 times..the house you bought on credit.. ...



You Jews always have a stash of gold teeth and Denny's coupons


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 22, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You Jews always have a stash of gold teeth and Denny's coupons


I'm waiting on that guy to off himself so i can pull out his gold teeth


----------

